
Adopting React.js seems risky for long-term projects - Kaladin
https://rosenfeld.herokuapp.com/en/articles/2017-06-16-adopting-react-js-seems-risky-for-long-term-projects
======
acemarke
The author posted this in both /r/javascript [0] and /r/reactjs [1] on Reddit,
and got a number of detailed replies, including some extended answers from
myself. The doc comments about `shouldComponentUpdate` _possibly_ changing
somewhere down the road could use a bit of clarification, but overall he seems
very mistaken in how React's re-rendering process and reconciliation algorithm
actually behave. See my specific replies to him at [2] for more details.

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/6hpmdk/adopting...](https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/6hpmdk/adopting_reactjs_seems_risky_for_longterm_projects/)

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/6hpgzx/adopting_re...](https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/6hpgzx/adopting_reactjs_seems_risky_for_longterm_projects/)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/6hpmdk/adopting...](https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/6hpmdk/adopting_reactjs_seems_risky_for_longterm_projects/dj0gut1/)

